# What Distance 2 Steady POINT ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

off season ? 4 wild - field trials & hunt test owners - at what distance does your pup lock up - at what distance would you like 2 C him lock up ? - With PIKE turning 6yrs old - he has gone from 30yds 2 10 or 30ft - works 4 the way we hunt - did I train him 2 this - NO - just a way 4 more birds in his mouth - he did figure out by himself !


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Distance from the bird? Or distance from me?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

At first scent. So it changes with scenting conditions.
I don't think you can ask for more than that.

Do you let PIKE relocate on runners without him having to wait to be released?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V-j distance 2 bird the pup - tex - yes Pike is let go on a runner - when locked down - PIKE will move his head if the bird runs ! then he does what he is great at - get ahead of them and lock them down !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It sure is nice to have a seasoned dog. 
I hate kicking up brush when the birds are running, but the dog stayed on point. They can only learn by experience, and I've searched plenty of empty spots when they were young. Cash like PIKE, will relocate and lock them down without bumping them. The girls are getting there, but Lucy can get a little overzealous and bump them. A little more wild bird contact and they should have it down.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

Too many factors. it depends on the cover, scenting conditions, weather conditions, what type of bird, what the bird is doing, etc.etc. to give a specific distance. 

I've seen my dogs hit scent from a long ways off, and I've seen them not hit scent until they are close. It simply depends. 

In field trials, it can be a real pain in the butt if they stand their birds from a long ways off and the birds don't want to fly. But at the same time, if they are right on top of the bird, then the dog can be in big trouble... 

So it all kinda depends.


----------

